# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  مشاهدة الافلام الاباحية تؤدي الى ....؟؟؟؟؟

## راشد مرجي

*مشاهدة الافلام الاباحية تؤدي الى ....؟؟؟؟؟
مجموعة مقالات جمعتها بعناية من شبكة الانترنت علها تجد صدى في آذان 
المدمنين على تلك العادة المحرمة أجارنا الله وإياكم منها

الحياة الزوجية مشاركة لذا تتأثر ببعض العادات الخاطئة لدى أحد الطرفين ، وخاصة مع اعتياد كثير من شباب هذه الأيام مشاهدة الأفلام الإباحية فى ظل توافر التكنولوجيا الحديثة وانعدام القيود وسهولة الوصول إليها دون رقابة ، الأمر الذي يؤثر سلباً على العلاقة الزوجية ويدمرها فيما بعد ، ويؤكد أطباء الصحة النفسية أن الاعتياد على المشاهد الإباحية يؤدي إلى حالة إدمان تفوق خطرها إدمان الكوكايين يسبب اضطرابات نفسية وجسدية كبيرة، لذا لا تقتصر أضرارها على فترة ما قبل الزواج فقط ، بل أن الرجل يعتاد عليها وتظل هذه المشاهد عالقة فى ذهنه ولا يكتفى بالعلاقة الطبيعية بعد الزواج ، بل يطلب أحيانا من الزوجة مشاركته فى مشاهدة تلك الأفلام الخليعة.

وخلال أحد الدراسات الأمريكية لجامعة بنسلفانيا حذرالطبيب النفسى جيفري ساتينوفر من أن المشاهد الإباحية وما يتبعها من استثارة جنسية، تستحث الجسم لإفراز أشباه الأفيون الطبيعية، وبذلك يكون أثر مواقع الإنترنت التي تبث هذا المحتوى الإباحي أقوى من أثر مخدر الهيروين ، مؤكداً أن هذه الأفلام تؤدي إلى اتباع بعض العادات الخاطئة لأن الزوج لأن التعود على رؤية هذه المشاهد تخلق نوع من أنواع الارتباط بين النشوة والاستثارة بشكل معين فتكون العلاقة الحميمة عند حدوث زواج غير مشبعة بالنسبة للزوج والزوجة.




عنف ومخدرات

كما أكدت دراسة بريطانية أن رؤية المواقع والأفلام الإباحية تنعكس سلباُ على العلاقة الزوجية، وتؤدي إلى حدوث جرائم عنف واستخدام المخدرات ،ليس ذلك فحسب بل أنها تؤدي إلى ارتفاع معدلات الوفيات عند الرجال في سن 20 ـ 40 عاما نظرا لإدمانهم على تلك المواقع.

وتشير د. أماندا روبرتس، كبير محاضري الطب النفسي في جامعة لندن وعضو الكلية الملكية للأطباء النفسيين في بريطانيا إلى أن الاعتياد على مشاهدة الإباحية تسبب اضطرابات العلاقة الجنسية الزوجية ، وذلك فى دراسة لها أجرتها على شريحة من الرجال من الفئة العمرية بين 18 ـ 34 عاما، تشير النتائج الأولية لتلك الدراسة إلى أضرار سواء بصحة الرجل أو تعرض المرأة للعنف أو لشلل الحياة الزوجية.

حرام شرعاً
وإذا كانت الدراسات السابقة غربية أجريت على مجتمعات مفتوحة أعتادت على الإباحية فما بالنا إذا اعتاد شبابنا فى مجتمعاتنا الإسلامية الشرقية على هذه الآفات التى شكلت ظاهرة خطيرة فى الآونة الأخيرة ، فبعض المتزوجين الآن يشاهدوا المواقع والأفلام الإباحية اعتقاداً منهم أنها "كالفياجرا" وكتجديد لملل العلاقة الأمر الذي يتنافي مع ديننا فيكفي أنها تلال من السيئات لكل من الزوج والزوجة لأنه نظر إلى ما حرم الله لأن ما يحدث فى هذه الأفلام ماهو إلا زنا يقول الله تعالي في سورة المؤمنون ( وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ. إِلاَّ عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ . فمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَاءَ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ العَادُونَ).

كما حسم الشرع هذا الأمر بالتحريم حتى ولو كان بغرض التنشيط للوطء ، لأن الله سبحانه وتعالي حرم النظر إلى العورات وإلى النساء المتبرجات ، ومشاهدة هذه الأفلام الجنسية داخل في هذا الباب يقول الله تعالي "قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ*وَقُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ..." الآية [النور: 30، 31].





مصائب بالجملة

هذا بالإضافة إلى غياب نخوة الرجل عند مشاهدة زوجته لعورة رجل آخر والعكس صحيح ، وإصابة العلاقة الخاصة بالبرود بعد فتره قليلة إلى جانب انعدام نظرة الإحترام بين الزوجين فكل واحد فيهم يرى الطرف الآخر يفعل الحرام وكأنه أمر طبيعي ، ولهذه الأفلام مساوئ أخرى عديدة منها :

* اعتياد الزوجان على حركات ممثلين الأفلام الإباحيه ، فلا يقنتعون بأداء الطرف الآخر منتظرين ردود أفعال كالتي يرونها الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى عدم الرضا عن العلاقة الحلال.

* تزرع هذه الأفلام عدم الثقة بالنفس لكل من الطرفين ، لأن أبطال تلك الأفلام يتواجدون بشروط وقدرات وأشكال غير طبيعية ، ويخضعون لعمليات تجميل في مناطق مختلفة من الجسم ، فيشعر الزوج أو الزوجة بأنه ليس بهذا الكمال البدني فتهتز ثقته بنفسه .

* تثير إدمان رؤية الأفلام الإباحية الفضول ، فيبدأ الزوج بطلب حركات غريبة وشاذة بل ومحرمة بحثاً عن المتعة الزائفة التى يراها أمامه إلى أن ينتهي المطاف بالزوجين إلى تحويل الأمر إلى شذوذ .

* وجود مثل هذه القنوات فى المنزل يعرض الأطفال لأخطار جسيمة ويؤثر سلباً على أخلاقهم وفطرتهم السويّة ، وخاصة أن الأطفال يطبّقون ما يرون بسرعة كبيرة.




رومانسية مزيفة

لا تتأثر الحياة الزوجية بالإباحية فقط بل أنها قدد تتأثر بالأفلام العاطفية أيضاً ، ووضح ذلك جلياً من خلال المسلسل التركي "نور" ، لذا قدمت دراسة اسكتلندية اجريت بجامعة هورويت وات نصيحة علمية لكي زوجين ‏:‏ لا تكثروا من مشاهدة الافلام الرومانسية لأنها تضر العلاقات الزوجية ،مؤكدة أن كثرة مشاهدة الناس للأفلام الرومانسية‏,‏ قد تدفعهم إلي توقع المزيد من الإيجابيات غير الواقعية في علاقتهم الزوجية في الحياة‏.‏

ما تعرضه هذه الأفلام غير موجودة علي ارض الواقع ومن الصعب تحقيقه ، ويقول الدكتور بايران هولمز من فريق البحث‏,‏ إن‏ الاستشاريين عادة ما يتلقون شكاوي من الأزواج بسبب سوء فهمهم لبعض‏,‏ ويكون السبب عادة لاعتقادهم أن الحب الحقيقي قادر علي جعل الشريك يفهم ما يريده الآخر‏,‏ بدون الحاجة إلي الطلب منه أو منها

لاتنسى أنك سوف تلقى الله ماذا تقول له
*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*جزاك الله الف خير
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*بـــارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*اللهم أهدنا سبل الرشاد
*

----------

